# 298Re. Dark Bedroom



## hookandladder (Jan 8, 2012)

Went to Indy rv show to see about trading in 2011 298 re in on a 315res. After getting an estimate, decided to modify the existing rv.
Issues are dark cramped bedroom and very small cramped bathroom. In the bedroom we will install a fantastic vent for natural light. Would also,like to replace the very small
30" egress window with a larger window. Any experience or thoughts on the window? Also any suggestions on making the bathroom more functional are appreciated. No place to even set a shaving kit or wet towel.

tks


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

You think the 298RE has a small bathroom?

You have like 50% more space then our 2010 301BQ....now this trailer has a small bathroom. I have to step out of the bathroom just to change my mind.


----------



## hookandladder (Jan 8, 2012)

hookandladder said:


> Went to Indy rv show to see about trading in 2011 298 re in on a 315res. After getting an estimate, decided to modify the existing rv.
> Issues are dark cramped bedroom and very small cramped bathroom. In the bedroom we will install a fantastic vent for natural light. Would also,like to replace the very small
> 30" egress window with a larger window. Any experience or thoughts on the window? Also any suggestions on making the bathroom more functional are appreciated. No place to even set a shaving kit or wet towel.
> 
> tks


----------



## hookandladder (Jan 8, 2012)

Oregon_Camper said:


> You think the 298RE has a small bathroom?
> 
> You have like 50% more space then our 2010 301BQ....now this trailer has a small bathroom. I have to step out of the bathroom just to change my mind.


You don't know how big I am.


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

more light in the 295/298RE bedroom is a piece of cake. What we did was to add two more dual lamp overhead lights just like the one in the bedroom. spliced into the bedroom light and located the additional lights to just clear the closet doors when opened. Wired them so they are normally on with the main bedroom light and can be turned off if needed. Of course ours are LED lights, but will work with regular lights just as well. The trick is to drop the speakers in the ceiling to snake the wires from the main light. they are close enough to easily snake the wire to the speaker, then from the speaker to the new light location. One wire will need to slide under the AC ducting. You will end up with a very bright bedroom. And you can turn off the other lights individually if desired.

The vent may be another story. I spent considerable time trying to find a way to install a vent in our 295RE and was unable to find a way that the dealer or I felt would be reliable.

If the 298RE is like the 295RE, placing a ceiling vent in the bedroom requires that any vent will have one edge on a plywood seam. AND along that seam there is a dual roof header with flanges opposed. What that means is that unless you cut part of the header flange, you will NOT have the required 14" clearance for a vent opening. And one edge being along a plywood seam is poses a risk of water intrusion.

Discussing this with my dealer they would NOT install a vent. The will not install any vent etc. through a roof that abuts a roof plywood seam, nor will they cut any headers to install anything.

so I would look VERY carefully at the roof seam locations before deciding to install a vent in the bedroom.


----------



## Hummingbird4 (Feb 5, 2012)

KTMRacer said:


> more light in the 295/298RE bedroom is a piece of cake. What we did was to add two more dual lamp overhead lights just like the one in the bedroom. spliced into the bedroom light and located the additional lights to just clear the closet doors when opened. Wired them so they are normally on with the main bedroom light and can be turned off if needed. Of course ours are LED lights, but will work with regular lights just as well. The trick is to drop the speakers in the ceiling to snake the wires from the main light. they are close enough to easily snake the wire to the speaker, then from the speaker to the new light location. One wire will need to slide under the AC ducting. You will end up with a very bright bedroom. And you can turn off the other lights individually if desired.
> 
> The vent may be another story. I spent considerable time trying to find a way to install a vent in our 295RE and was unable to find a way that the dealer or I felt would be reliable.
> 
> ...


I also have a 298RE and have updated the AC to a 15000 btu and I did put an extra vent in the bathroom without any problems. If I still need extra air in the bedroom I will check into a low speed vent fan for more air movement. I will know more when we go out this next summer. We love our trailer and have not had any other problems yet.

Clovis


----------



## KTMRacer (Jun 28, 2010)

Hummingbird4 said:


> more light in the 295/298RE bedroom is a piece of cake. What we did was to add two more dual lamp overhead lights just like the one in the bedroom. spliced into the bedroom light and located the additional lights to just clear the closet doors when opened. Wired them so they are normally on with the main bedroom light and can be turned off if needed. Of course ours are LED lights, but will work with regular lights just as well. The trick is to drop the speakers in the ceiling to snake the wires from the main light. they are close enough to easily snake the wire to the speaker, then from the speaker to the new light location. One wire will need to slide under the AC ducting. You will end up with a very bright bedroom. And you can turn off the other lights individually if desired.
> 
> The vent may be another story. I spent considerable time trying to find a way to install a vent in our 295RE and was unable to find a way that the dealer or I felt would be reliable.
> 
> ...


I also have a 298RE and have updated the AC to a 15000 btu and I did put an extra vent in the bathroom without any problems. If I still need extra air in the bedroom I will check into a low speed vent fan for more air movement. I will know more when we go out this next summer. We love our trailer and have not had any other problems yet.

Clovis
[/quote]

you mention adding an extra bathroom vent, did you mean bedroom? Replacing the existing bathroom vent with a real vent like a fantastic works great.

If you were able to put a new vent in the Bedroom, then the 298RE with it's extra 12" in the bedroom may have the plywood seams located such that adding a vent is very doable.


----------

